# Serge Aurier



## Torros (10 Febbraio 2016)

Un altro dei talenti del Psg e l'hanno pagato solo 10 milioni. 
Gli altri che facevano, dormivano? 

Terzino completissimo: un muro in difesa, sopratutto si vede che ha grande intelligenza tattica perché riesce a leggere le azioni e i movimenti senza palla degli avversari molto bene. Grandissimo crossatore, anche oggi ha fatto un assist per Ibra, veloce e capace di saltare l'uomo. Forte anche nel gioco aereo, perché sebbene non sia altissimo, ha grande potenza nelle gambe che gli permette una grande elevazione.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Febbraio 2016)

Forte forte, dal mondiale sudafricano in poi ha avuto una crescita esponenziale


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Febbraio 2016)

Anche per me è fantastico, non ha la tecnica del terzino brasiliano ma se la cava bene. Non ha punti deboli.


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2016)

Buonissimo terzino sicuramente. Ma tanto da noi non ne può arrivare uno, deve giocare Ignazio Abate.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Febbraio 2016)

Gran bel giocatore. Abbina una forza fisica dirompente con una buona tecnica. Ottimo laterale difensivo.


----------



## 13-33 (11 Febbraio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Un altro dei talenti del Psg e l'hanno pagato solo 10 milioni.
> Gli altri che facevano, dormivano?
> 
> Terzino completissimo: un muro in difesa, sopratutto si vede che ha grande intelligenza tattica perché riesce a leggere le azioni e i movimenti senza palla degli avversari molto bene. Grandissimo crossatore, anche oggi ha fatto un assist per Ibra, veloce e capace di saltare l'uomo. Forte anche nel gioco aereo, perché sebbene non sia altissimo, ha grande potenza nelle gambe che gli permette una grande elevazione.


Ha iniziato male pero sta crescendo molto bene e ancora molto giovane eta di De Sciglio pero lo mangia al livello di personalita.


----------



## Torros (11 Febbraio 2016)

adesso come adesso di meglio in giro non trovi sulla fascia destra, anche perché è veramente forte. Al suo livello metto solo Carvajal, che però fisicamente sta un paio di piani sotto.


----------



## 13-33 (11 Febbraio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> adesso come adesso di meglio in giro non trovi sulla fascia destra, anche perché è veramente forte. Al suo livello metto solo Carvajal, che però fisicamente sta un paio di piani sotto.


Calma Alves Lahm sono ancora superiori


----------



## Torros (11 Febbraio 2016)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Calma Alves Lahm sono ancora superiori



Io parlavo di giovani talenti. Ma cmq Alves non sa difendere nemmeno lontanamente come Aurier, è perfetto nel Barca dove non è cosi importante difendere, perché la squadra subisce poco. Ma nel resto delle squadre del mondo, probabilmente farebbero meglio Carvajal e Aurier.

Lahm ha perso il passo e gioco ormai stabilmente a centrocampo.


----------



## 13-33 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Io i giocatori del PSG non li giudico sul campionato troppo troppo simplice. Vediamo cosa combinera in champions!


----------



## Torros (12 Febbraio 2016)

ha già giocato contro il real e non ha fatto vedere boccia a CR7. Se uno è forte è forte, poi la giornata storta può capitare a tutti.


----------



## 13-33 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> ha già giocato contro il real e non ha fatto vedere boccia a CR7. Se uno è forte è forte, poi la giornata storta può capitare a tutti.


Il Real di Benitez era impresentabile guardo la partita di Rabiot al Bernabeu sembrava un fenomeno. E un buon giocatore pero calma non e un top ancora.


----------



## Torros (12 Febbraio 2016)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Il Real di Benitez era impresentabile guardo la partita di Rabiot al Bernabeu sembrava un fenomeno. E un buon giocatore pero calma non e un top ancora.


Tra il Real di Benitez e quello odierno non è cambiato nulla fino a prova contraria, vincono di goleada contro le piccole e fanno fatica contro le medio grandi. Che poi non centra molto con le performance di CR7. Se Ronaldo è capace di saltarlo, lo salta indipendentemente da come gioca la squadra. 
Rabiot infatti ha talento, non è Giaccherini. Aurier ha pochi paragoni tra i terzini destri adesso come adesso. Poi ha fatto anche un eccellente Copa del Mondo.


----------



## Torros (14 Febbraio 2016)

In campo sembra un giocatore intelligente, ma fuori tutt'altro.


----------

